# Autumn hunting for a newbie



## poiuytrewq (10 June 2016)

Ok, so I've never really been into hunting.....I did once go as a teenager but the least said about it the better 

 Old horses have never been the right sort or current boy apparently is amazing but is also in retirement! My daughter loves it and go's often with the North Cotswold or more recently VWH. 
I'm getting a horse in September who will pretty much be fit and ready to go. I have transport and a seasoned companion (in the shape of daughter)  so figured i may give cubbing a go as i understand its less wild. 
I dont know much about Autumn hunting as daughter generally sticks to Saturdays bar the odd mid week in the school holidays. 
What would I expect to pay to go cubbing? I *think i need a tweed jacket?
When does it start and is it actually 5am meets or have i made that bit up?  
Is it right that the first few sessions barely get out of trot?  I like the sound of this having not ridden much in ages and being on a new horse/new to hunting. 
Any tips or things i need to know?


----------



## HufflyPuffly (10 June 2016)

Well not an expert by any means but when I've been out with our local drag hunt, we've done hound exercise which was mainly trot work on the roads, and then autumn hunting was a slower version of normal drag hunting. So there were canters across fields and some jumping but slower paced and with generally less people out. Tweed for definite  and the ones I went to were morning but sensible times (maybe around 10ish?), and around half the price of a full days hunting I think?

Best thing is to ask the hunts you intend to go with what it entails.


----------



## spacefaer (10 June 2016)

You'll have fun! I love autumn hunting. AlexHyde - drag hunting autumn hunting is a bit different.

This is the website for the North Cotswold - they're very welcoming and friendly - a much smaller pack than the VWH so you will have smaller fields (numbers of mounted followers) which you might appreciate.
http://www.northcotswoldhunt.co.uk/information.html

Dress - ratcatcher - which is tweed coat, plain shirt and tie, cream/fawn breeches, black or brown long boots and a dark coloured hat.
Tack - clean, tidy, safe - make sure you have brakes with whatever bit you use. Martingale as necessary, boots if you really really need them but it's better not to if you can help it.

Autumn hunting starts as soon as the corn is off, and you can get onto the stubble. It is nearly always early in the morning (think pre-dawn alarm clocks) as the scent trail will evaporate in the sunshine/morning heat.

It starts slower, and gets faster during the season, and the mornings get longer as you get towards Opening Meet.  The first weeks are slower as horses and hounds get fitter (and humans!) Generally speaking, there isn't much jumping (or any) at the beginning - by the end, most packs will be leaving the ground over at least hunt jumps, if not more, depending on their country.

Obviously, you will speak to the Hon Sec before going out and will get to know everybody very quickly - the Sec will tell you where the parking is, time of the meet (they get later as the season goes on) and anything else you need to know.

I love sitting on my horse, watching the young hounds learn from the older ones, as the mist rises from the stubble and the day gets brighter. Sets you up for the rest of the day!

Cost wise - it varies from pack to pack - we pay about £20, depending on which pack we are out with, but I know in some parts of the country, hunts charge up to £40. Sometimes, it is free before 1st September, other packs include autumn hunting within the full subscription, but I don't expect you will be paying a full sub for your first season! (maybe your second..... lol!)


----------



## Countryman (10 June 2016)

Autumn Hunting is certainly less wild.
It begins at the start of September, or possibly late August if the harvest goes well and continues until the Opening Meet at the start of November. Depending on your hunt hounds will go out both on Saturdays and in the week - anything from 2 to 6 days a week. 

Generally meets will be at dawn and will get later as time goes on -  but never earlier than 6AM, and by October it will often be 8 or 9 AM. Some meets will be specially organised in late afternoons, especially on Saturdays e.g 4PM meets.

Cost can vary betwen hunts quite a bit, and can be cheaper on weekdays, but somewhere between £20-£50 a day is likely. Contact the Hunt Secretary to check.

Tweed jacket is right (technically called ratcatcher) as it is less formal than full season hunting.

Autumn Hunting is all about educating the young hounds and not about showing sport - so galloping and jumping is unlikely. Particularly early on, it is very sedate, lots of standing around and trotting, and as the season progresses it can speed up a bit (some hunts charge more during October because by then there may be the option of some jumping/galloping).


----------

